# Archery licenses



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

So, my son and daughter-in-law have decided to take up bowhunting, well at least my DIL plans to hunt, but they both want to take hunter safety. Well, I'm laid up with shoulder surgery and it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to help them learn the shooting basics (my son has shot rifles before, but it's been a long time) to pass the test prior to the license deadline. But, is it not true that any unsold licenses will go on sale after the drawing in April? And along with that, the bowhunt doesn't usually sell-out, does it? If we're in no danger of having archery tags sold out, they could wait a little longer until I heal up some and can help them. Then when the extra licenses go on sale, they could get their then, couldn't they? Tell me where I'm messing up, if I am.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they go on sell in June They left overs . for the archery selling out yes they do. They have sold out the last couple years.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you will need to be on top of the game to snatch up an archery deer tag after the drawing (like waiting for 8 AM on the computer with credit card in hand the day they go on sale), but you should have no problem acquiring an archery elk permit any time after June.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

I could be wrong, but the last time I checked there wasn't a archery proficiency test. Only one with a .22


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

3D4ME said:


> I could be wrong, but the last time I checked there wasn't a archery proficiency test. Only one with a .22


That's the one I'm talking about. :lol: But even if you never intend to hunt with something other than a bow, they don't let you pass hunter's safety with one.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

They sold out in 2 hours last year. They may all go in the draw this year. I would try and get them in on the draw.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Pudge said:


> They sold out in 2 hours last year. They may all go in the draw this year. I would try and get them in on the draw.


That's good to know, Pudge. I'll see if they can get it done.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

As soon as they begin their hunters safety course, they are assigned a number. They should be able to get that from their course leader and submit it in the draw even if they have not completed the course.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I might try to put together an internet course prior to 1 March. I have some family that is deciding if they want to put in this year. the shooting test is only 50 feet I can usually coach kids 7-12 for 5 minutes and so far only had to do one re-shoot and he passed the second time with a smaller rifle. I called DWR and you need to be finished with Hunter Education prior to putting in for the draw. my point is don't let the shooting test scare you away its not hard.
Tony


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Snipe said:


> my point is don't let the shooting test scare you away its not hard.
> Tony


What does it consist of now?


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

DWR Website said:


> The shooting test consists of live firing with a .22 rimfire rifle at targets 50 feet from the shooter. Students must fire five practice shots at the bulls eye target, 10 shots in the prone position at the squirrel target, 10 shots at the rabbit in the sitting or kneeling position and 10 shots at the rabbit target in the standing position. Fifty percent or 15 out of 30 must be in the kill zone of the two targets.


these are the links to the targets

http://wildlife.utah.gov/huntereducation/i/rabbit.pdf 
http://wildlife.utah.gov/huntereducation/i/squirrel.pdf


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Snipe said:


> DWR Website said:
> 
> 
> > The shooting test consists of live firing with a .22 rimfire rifle at targets 50 feet from the shooter. Students must fire five practice shots at the bulls eye target, 10 shots in the prone position at the squirrel target, 10 shots at the rabbit in the sitting or kneeling position and 10 shots at the rabbit target in the standing position. Fifty percent or 15 out of 30 must be in the kill zone of the two targets.
> ...


That sounds easy. Thanks!


----------

